# Dish vs. DirecTV? DVR's? Future options?



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

I am contemplating getting satellite, but before I make the leap and perhaps buy some 'extras' for the system, I wanted to see if any of you had suggestions.

I read that Dish bought DirecTV

http://news.com.com/2100-1033-829864.html

Regulators are still reviewing the purchase, but it would appear that the deal will go through. (Assuming that the FCC defines DBS's competitors as cable & broadcast, not another DBS system)

Does anyone here have any insight as to what the new 'merged' company's strategy will be WRT hardware? Whose system will rule?

At this time, I'm leaning more towards the Dish Network option with the PVR. What would all of you do if you had to do it today (or, in other words, before college football starts ;-))?

Some of the other news that I've found interesting:

http://news.com.com/2100-1033-941615.html - FCC denies EchoStar license. This could derail the merger, because the new satellites were going to provide signal for the new 'merged' systems.

Bottom line: Would you buy a Dish PVR now? Or, would you go with a DirecTV system with Tivo?

Here's the ratings, Tivo out-performs in all categories:

http://electronics.cnet.com/electronics/search/0,10126,0-6342371-1302-0,00.html?tag=dir


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I responded to your thread in the Directv section.


----------

